# Bowfishing on TV tonight Sportsman Channel



## Hard Core (Jan 4, 2013)

The Sportsman Channel at 7:30 pm. If anyone lives in west GA., we are having a premier party at Buffalo Wild Wings in Hiram. Starting at 7pm. I would love to meet some of yall. We beat up some monster commons on this episode!


----------



## Michael (Jan 4, 2013)

Great Job Guys


----------



## BigSwole (Jan 5, 2013)

Does the sportsman channel come on basic cable


----------



## Hard Core (Jan 6, 2013)

Check with the provider. You can go the The Sportsman Channel website and on the top right request them to carry it also. Thanks.


----------



## Hard Core (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks Michael


----------



## Michael (Jan 6, 2013)

Hard Core said:


> Thanks Michael



Looking forward to seeing future episodes


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Jan 11, 2013)

Watched you guys shooting big head tonite and it was great!! What are the green bows yall were shooting for most of the episode?


----------



## UpSouth811 (Jan 12, 2013)

mission menaces


----------



## BigSwole (Jan 12, 2013)

Hey Hard Core,

There is only one thing the show is missing!!


----------



## Hard Core (Jan 12, 2013)

What is that?...lol. I know I'm asking for it


----------



## Michael (Jan 12, 2013)

Twinkies ?


----------



## BigSwole (Jan 12, 2013)

Hard Core said:


> What is that?...lol. I know I'm asking for it



Me!

A great tv star like myself...i think we could get couple hundred thousand more viewers...jus sayin!!

No really.


----------



## Hard Core (Jan 13, 2013)

That could happen you never know


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Jan 13, 2013)

I dvr it and enjoy it very much. Good job!!


----------



## Hard Core (Jan 14, 2013)

Arrow Flinger said:


> I dvr it and enjoy it very much. Good job!!


Thank you buddy. I am glad you like it. 
The season just gets better and better. This week we go to Texas shooting gator gar and talipia. We shoot an awesome
longnose/gator gar hybrid.


----------



## Heart shot (Jan 14, 2013)

Great show dvr is set for all your shows..


----------



## Hard Core (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks Heart shot.


----------



## Michael (Jan 16, 2013)

Another awesome show this morning  

Nice to see a twinkie finally made it into this 3rd show 

GREAT shooting Chuck


----------



## Hard Core (Jan 16, 2013)

You knew it was coming ..lol


----------



## bowfisher1 (Jan 16, 2013)

I guess im gonna have pick up an Ironman DVD for my 2nd or 3RD place finish at a tournament this year, If available.  My subscriber doesnt carry Sportsmen channel !


----------



## Bowfishin93 (Feb 1, 2013)

I've had it recorded on the tv just watched em stick a boat load of red fish drums and sheep heads its awesome.


----------



## creeksidelc (Feb 2, 2013)

Awesome series!  I'm spreading the word every chance I get!


----------



## Hard Core (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks fellas, we appreciate the support from everyone.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Feb 2, 2013)

See y'all in Nashville!


----------

